
Introduction to the ad auction - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/03/introduction-to-ad-auction.html
======
jorgeortiz85
This video explains the mechanics of the single most important online
business. This is how Google makes ~98% of its $20 billion/year revenues, and
probably 100% of its $13 billion/year profit.

Online startups would do well to learn how this works. I'm surprised it hasn't
gotten voted up more.

------
dkokelley
This is great info, but I would have liked it if the video looked at more
sides of the equation. Granted, the advertisers have the most complicated
corner of the triangle, but figuring out what I earn as an ad seller is
equally useful... which also lets us solve for what Google's share is.

------
carterschonwald
If you want to learn more about this topic, check out the book mentioned in
this <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=509407> thread

------
azharcs
This video is not available, Is anyone else facing the same problem.

------
vlisivka
Carrot should be placed very close to donkey head. "Just one cent above my
bid! Beat it!"

